# Hurricane Ivan



## MTPheas (Oct 8, 2003)

Just looked at a satellite image of the storm approaching the Gulf Coast--horrifying. There will be a lot of people suffering in that part of the country. Anyone out there who can tell us how things are going? How 'bout BobM?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I find it weird that a lot of the poeple being evacuated are the same ones who think we're crazy for living up here with the winters we have. I guess I'd rather put on long johns than deal with a Hurricane or Earth Quake.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

A few days of -30 doesn't look so bad when compared to that.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

that are predicting that new orleans will be under 12 feet of rain water and sewage. i'll put up with a little -30 anyday


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Hope it doesn't wipe out the Florabama in Orange Beach, AL. I would hate to miss the annual Interstate mullet toss festival!

http://www.florabama.com/Special%20Even ... ss_faq.htm


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You cannot imagine how bad it is... Water 20' deep with waves of 20-35' on top of that. Only a real idiot would try and ride out a hurricane. Once you realize it is going to get bad, it is too late to leave or be rescued.

A small cane can gather strength quickly... why chance it. :eyeroll:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

When I was at New Orleans last year, many of the locals said to visit the grave yard. Sounds creepy, but it was very interesting. All of the people who pass on are put into a brick house and some had the whole family put into the shack. I wonder what will happen to these structures if something like this comes into the city... :-?


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Yeah but you get the winter weather every year......hurricanes like this dont happen often.

Oh btw here is my house in Ocean Springs, MS. Looks like I might be heading down there soon to see what is left if anything. When I checked the buoy data a little while ago it said wave heights were at 45.9 feet high with Ivan still 60+ miles away. Looks like I might be ocean front property now!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

DeltaBoy said:


> When I was at New Orleans last year, many of the locals said to visit the grave yard. Sounds creepy, but it was very interesting. All of the people who pass on are put into a brick house and some had the whole family put into the shack. I wonder what will happen to these structures if something like this comes into the city... :-?


The coffins float! It has happened before. Everyone gets "buried" above ground there for a reason. Thats what you get for living in a city that is 9 feet below sea level I guess.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Ryan_Todd said:


> that are predicting that new orleans will be under 12 feet of rain water and sewage.


So it's just like the aftermath of Marti Gras,minus the rain water?


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

win4win,

I have an aunt and uncle in Ocean Springs. I know they are worried as well. I will get you an update if we can reach them anytime soon. Pretty scary stuff. I have another aunt and uncle in St. Simon's Island, GA. Been a tough couple of months for all of them.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

My in-laws have a condo in Gulf Shores, right where Ivan hit with 135 mph winds. They just replaced the entire beach there this year by dredging sand from the Gulf of Mexico and pumping it into shore. I'm sure it's gone now.


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

Shu said:


> Hope it doesn't wipe out the Florabama in Orange Beach, AL. I would hate to miss the annual Interstate mullet toss festival!
> 
> http://www.florabama.com/Special%20Even ... ss_faq.htm


With great sadness I have to report the Flora/Bama no longer exists.
The slab was even broken when it was undermined by the storm surge. Two condos collapsed that were under construction. Hwy 98 all along orange beach is impassable and is under protection of the national guard.

A movie clip showing the total devestation:
http://www.wwltv.com/
Click on to the movie--warning it is not pretty

Plaquemines Parish (south of New Orleans) was hit hard. Dead livestock
are being removed from levee areas . Dead carcasses are floating mid channel of the Mississippi River and is closed to boat traffic by the US Coast Guard. The citrus crop has been totally destroyed from Myrtle grove to Buras


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Red, sorry, had forgotten about you - glad you're okay. Don't know where in FL Widg hails from, but hope he came through okay too. Anyone else in the Gulf with a report, good or bad?


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

House is okay. Light pole blew down in the front yard and across the neighbors driveway. Couple shingles blew off the roof....all in all I cant complain. Most of the street signs are twisted or bent over in the area. Power came back on today about 1 oclock when they reset the pole.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

12 inches of rain in 6 hours around my place lots of the local rivers are the highest I've ever seen them but we were lucky we just lost a lot of trees in North Georgia. Tragically, one little girl was lost yesterday when she fell in to water and was swept into a drain. I hope we get some relief for a while.
People that live on the ocean have to expect this just like you do the occasional bad blizzard. I guess theres a tradeoff for everthing. I would rather live in ND too :lol: although that Jan thru April stretch doesn't look too appealing :lol:


----------

